# Audi S2



## GTiOC (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi new to the forums so please be kind








I have been trying to find some specifications on the Audi S2 but finding it very hard? Has any one got any figures on them, ie bhp? 0-60 times, 1/4 mile, insurance group etc?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.s2central.net/main_frame.html


----------



## GTiOC (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (yodasfro)*

Fantastic just what i was looking for, gogle was not my friend in this instance







Thanks a lot


----------

